

Pentagon's complete Vietnam war document released - clu3
http://www.archives.gov/research/pentagon-papers/

======
clu3
Related link: [http://m.ocregister.com/news/report-304223-nixon-
library.htm...](http://m.ocregister.com/news/report-304223-nixon-library.html)

"There is a huge significance to improving accessibility to government
documents," library Director Tim Naftali said shortly after the library opened
Monday morning. "We are in the business of civic literacy, of making history
available to the people."

~~~
n1ck4n
If they don't, wikileaks will make them available anyway, sooner or later

